# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  انتقال اپ به حساب توسعه دهنده جدید بدون انتشار در او استور

## TohidNajafi

سلام دوستان ممنون میشم بنده رو راهنمایی کنین
من قبلا یه اپ رو خروجی گرفتم و دادم سیب اپ . الان میخوام آپدیتشو بدم اما اکانت دولوپر منقضی شده و من یه اکانت دولوپر جدید گرفتم. الان چون باندل آی دی توی اکانت قبلی رزرو شده xcode میگه باندل آی دی منحصر به فرد نداری. چیکار کنم؟
لازم به ذکر است که اپ در اپ استور منتشر نشده و فقط خروجی ad-hoc به سیب اپ داده شده

----------


## razipour1993

سلام
بدون اکانت خروجی بگیر و بزار توی سیب اپ
این ویدیو آموزشی رو ببین 
https://www.aparat.com/v/r7Ecu

مشکل داشتی توی تلگرام بهم پیام بده @razipour1993

----------

